# I Watch Disney Channel - Wierd? or Cool?



## Jaga (Jul 3, 2007)

I was over at tv.com checking out when the latest episode of Hannah Montana, Cory in the House, and the Suite Life of Zack and Cody were on was on and realized I've seen every single episodes of all three shows...with some episodes in each series being watched more then 5 times.

So I thought to myself, I'm an 18 yr old guy in college and I've seen these shows aimed at like 12-14 year old girls multiple times.... am i wierd?

Or am I cool because I remember during the year a lot of the girls in my classes watched these shows as well (probably not as much as me though...lol) and ended up liking me just because of that.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2007)

Only Disney anything i like is Hercules and pirates of the caribean.

Oh shit i forgot about boy meets wrld not sure if thats disney though.


----------



## element_fighter (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, i still watch the occassional kim poss. hercules and the what on the diney channel and im 19 male


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm 21 and I love the Disney Channel, though not the three shows you listed.


----------



## Saosin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't get the Disney Channel. >:


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 3, 2007)

Nah i watch those shows sometimes to... though it would be by coincidence when my lil bro is watching it. I also love CN, Fosters House for Imaginary Friends is just awesome!
I am 20 btw


----------



## adil (Jul 3, 2007)

i liked it, then i did grow out of it. and i'm 17.. I mean Thats so raven was cool and ohh 8 simpel rules is awesome but disney cut that. Now there's all the stuff like the  suite life and  corey in teh house and i really dont like thsoe show :Z


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

i quit watching disney channel a couple years ago. if i'm just channel surfing and something good is on the channel i'll watch it though.


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2007)

meh 'weird' is different to other people but i think there are more people who watc disney channel at your age so you arent weird...


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 3, 2007)

I grew out of that stuff years ago.

But if you don't think it's weird, then it's not weird.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't watch Disney much, but I do watch Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network still


----------



## Hio (Jul 3, 2007)

Wierd, Lame and it's pnly for childrens


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jul 3, 2007)

Kim Possible is awesome.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 3, 2007)

It's not _that_ wierd, I was watching disney movies until about 2 years ago, and on Toon Disney I watched Beyblade (kinda a kiddy anime) till, weeeelll, I still do.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 3, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Only Disney anything i like is Hercules and pirates of the caribean.
> 
> Oh shit i forgot about boy meets wrld not sure if thats disney though.



Boy Meets World was awesome back in the day  I only watch it when I sit down and my brothers are controlling the remote. Stuff like Recess and Weekenders I like though, even if its mostly reruns.

I dont get much of a chance nowadays since Im at uni


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 3, 2007)

Kim Possible and American Dragon Jake Long are fun to watch....


----------



## Pein (Jul 3, 2007)

i watch alot of shows off disney except cory in the house


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2007)

Im above that shit.......


----------



## Juubi (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't watch the shows that you listed, but when I was younger, I used to watch Lizzie McGuire.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jul 3, 2007)

Nickelodeon > Disney Channel.


----------



## RaNiS (Jul 3, 2007)

nah, its not weird.. I also watch disney.^^ Especially Mr.Bean~lol


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 3, 2007)

Juubi said:


> I don't watch the shows that you listed, but when I was younger, I used to watch Lizzie McGuire.


I used to watch Alex Mack and Alan Strange... i miss those shows.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2007)

Meh, you like what you like. There are plenty of people that watch things that aren't aimed at their age group.


----------



## Starber (Jul 3, 2007)

Sometimes I'm forced into watching it because I have a little sister,
but other than that, maybe if there's something on it that interests me.
It's not like I've ever watched High School Musical for my own enjoyment.


----------



## Hio (Jul 3, 2007)

Men how old are you guys.. Disney Channel SUCKS


----------



## Journey (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think I've ever watched the Disney Channel in my whole life, but according to my friends, no it's not weird.


----------



## Hope (Jul 3, 2007)

I still watch the occasional programme on Disney channel when I'm bored.


----------



## Circe (Jul 3, 2007)

I stopped watching _Disney_ when I was six or seven..eh. To each his own. 

In my opinion, most _Disney_ these days is nothing but rubbish trying to appeal to pre-adolescent children with the 'grandeur' and 'coolness' of being a teenager. Then, that's just me....


----------



## Sara (Jul 3, 2007)

blechyy, whatever, personally I don`t like the disney channel that much, but if you like it then go ahead.


----------



## Eclair00 (Jul 3, 2007)

Meh, I watch it, but then again I'm only 19.
I don't watch those shows though. I watch the cartoons only. x3;


----------



## RockGuitarist (Jul 3, 2007)

Back when it had some legendary shows, I did, now it's on my 3 least watched channels, along with cartoon network, and nickolodeon.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 3, 2007)

Its not weird at all. I watch it


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 3, 2007)

Any childs show that is Disney related has been crap since Tarzan.

Back in my day we got the Lion King, Aladdin, and Hunchback. Now they get crappy CGI "comedies" that think lots of pop-culture references make it funny. Their latest moive is some dumb rat thing. God Disney sucks. They lost all purpose to me when I stopped finding Hillary Duff to be hot.


----------



## RockGuitarist (Jul 3, 2007)

When those idiots ruined doug, I lost face in the Disney channel,  at the time, I thought it'd be awesome, but they made it suck.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jul 3, 2007)

The vintage Disney movies rockage.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2007)

you're a wasteman because you watch shit disney programmes at 18


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2007)

High School Musical ruined Disney Channel for me...


----------



## Hio (Jul 3, 2007)

OO 0.o DISNEY CHANNEL SUCKS ASS!!!!


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 3, 2007)

New nickelodean is the pits.

I watch the canadian equivilant to disney chanel (family chanel) because it always has something semi-entertaining on..well..not always, but it does offer blasts from the past like boy meets world and smart guy


----------



## docterjoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Disney Channel stuff isn't that good, but I admit I'll sit down and watch Raven, Suite Life or Hanna Montana


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wierd, 

watch Nick

Spongebob > Disney Channel.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 3, 2007)

Disney channel has been sucking ass for more than 7 years now.


----------



## illusion (Jul 3, 2007)

Not really weird, but you're definately not cool.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 3, 2007)

17 and i like Hannah montana, and i like Suite life.  But i'm more of a Nick person just because i FUCKING love the show Drake and Josh!!!   it reminds me soo much of me and my best friend, except were both like Drake, and Josh is like my other one friend, but it fucking rocks way better then all of Disney channel combined


so to answer your question, no you are not weird, just abnormal like me,  But Fuck it bro, i'd rather be diffrent!



edit:  @ illusion,  NOT COOL?!  whatever bro, my gamerscore is higher then yours...


----------



## Jaga (Jul 3, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> 17 and i like Hannah montana, and i like Suite life.  But i'm more of a Nick person just because i FUCKING love the show Drake and Josh!!!   it reminds me soo much of me and my best friend, except were both like Drake, and Josh is like my other one friend, but it fucking rocks way better then all of Disney channel combined
> 
> 
> so to answer your question, no you are not weird, just abnormal like me,  But Fuck it bro, i'd rather be diffrent!
> ...



high five man! i love Drake and Josh! that show rocks. 

lol...I also like Zoey 101, Unfabulous, and Spongebob... lol...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2007)

Meng De said:


> I used to watch Alex Mack and Alan Strange... i miss those shows.



I remember those shows, I don't remember how Alan Strange ended, but Alex Mack ended with her using her powers one last time and making a quick light show in the sky, then she took a antidote.

That's So Raven, suite life, hannah montanna are shit shows, and I fell like smacking the creators of them.


----------



## illusion (Jul 4, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> 17 and i like Hannah montana, and i like Suite life.  But i'm more of a Nick person just because i FUCKING love the show Drake and Josh!!!   it reminds me soo much of me and my best friend, except were both like Drake, and Josh is like my other one friend, but it fucking rocks way better then all of Disney channel combined
> 
> 
> so to answer your question, no you are not weird, just abnormal like me,  But Fuck it bro, i'd rather be diffrent!
> ...



Like I said, you're not cool, I barely play my X-box anymore.... waiting on the new Madden.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2007)

Haven't watched Disney Channel much since the Famous Jett Jackson.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

the disney channel is for little kids...the only thing it's good for is for it's original movies and even those are starting to fail...in fact they do fail


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 6, 2007)

*I like Disney Channel...so what??I enjoy watching the shows..especially Suite Life and Hannah Montana*


----------



## laly (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate the ones you mentioned. Disney Channel's not that good, Cartoon Network's better... KND FTW!



Dmoney729 said:


> Kim Possible and American Dragon Jake Long are fun to watch....



Those two are basically the only thing I watch on Disney Channel


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2007)

Most TV blows balls these days. But Disney Channel especially with all it's various retarded attempts to appeal to minority culture and teeny bopper music. I find it offensive.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 6, 2007)

Disney sucks big balls. I'd shudder to think how it would be if they merged with 4Kids....


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Wierd,
> 
> watch Nick
> 
> Spongebob > Disney Channel.



Agreed indefinitely weird. I'd watch Spongebob before i watch anything on Disney channel anymore.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2007)

Rocko's Modern Life>anything on Nick or disney today.

I mean, what kid show today would have the balls to have this.

[YOUTUBE]KmzpcNzSyP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

I watch Disney sometimes too so I don't think it's weird that you watch Disney.


----------



## Charu (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, It's NOT UNcool...
it's actually quite nice ^^
And I can't really imagine myself forgetting about
disney channel when I'm older...I'll always love them


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 14, 2007)

I've seen a couple of the Suite Life and Hannah Montana thing but I've only seen it like twice, they weren't that bad...but just no..spongebob is better lol..but i wouldnt say you weird..


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 19, 2007)

DC rules!..Well some of the shows are boring now...When's the next eppie of Zack and Cody?What was that saturday wish thing about?I missed it.


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 20, 2007)

I only watch Disney channel for their original movies and Kim Possible(when I get a chance to see it). I think it's cool to watch Disney sometimes when there's nothing else on. However, some of those shows like Life With Derek are complete ripoffs of other previous Disney shows. That's what ruined it for me...Anyway, keep on watching whatever shows you want to watch, and don't let anyone else tell you any differently.


----------

